# Colorado archery elk. With Fred



## Zac (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello all, I had a great trip to southern Colorado the last week of Sept. 
Me and Fred hiked into a wilderness area and had an excellent elk hunt. 

Fred is a 3yr old Alpine who im pretty proud of 
This was only the second serious packing trip he was on, and he did amazing. We hiked many many miles off trail in some steep deep rugged country. Fred acted like a seasoned Pro. 
He went all day everyday with 30lbs. And he carried 52lbs out for 6 miles and was still going strong when we hit the trailhead. 

Ive also got 5 young future packers at home that will be packing with fred in the future. 3 alpines, 2 sannens. So i look forward to all 6 of my boys on the trail together.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

You and Fred both did great. Congrats on the elk. I'm sure Fred can't wait for the other to grow up and share the load. How did you handle Fred when you were hunting. Was he around the elk? How did he react? 
IdahoNancy and the Oberpackers


----------



## Zac (Sep 17, 2012)

Fred Hunted all day everyday with me. He was only 20yds from this bull when i shot him. Once the elk saw fred, he just looked for a few seconds and then went back to browsing.
I had a similar encounter with a big mule deer buck who saw fred and looked for about 10 seconds and then bedded down 40yds away! very cool.

Not sure ill let the goats hunt with me all day when the other 5 are big enough this coming fall. 6 could get a little busy! lol

And fred didnt pay much attention to the elk or deer he saw. He was alot more interested in the chipmunks that kept darting around him.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Great report and congratulations. I'm a year from a similar experience. My 2 boys will be 2 years old this next spring. Will be going bow elk hunting with me next fall. Thanks for posting your pics and story!

Joe


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thats a great looking boy and elk


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice pic's and great looking goat! Congrats on the elk, looks like a great trip.


----------



## nebs (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing you adventure, I really enjoyed the story and pics. Fred did great, and you now have a freezer full of great meat. I can't wait until I am hunting with goats!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

That's awesome.


----------

